# Cookin for Memorial Day....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... today. Butts Ribs and fatties. Can hardly wait to taste the pulled pork sandwiches with my home made mustard based sauce!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Pics from today.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice work. Did a butt on Thur to take down to some friends and it was delicious! Tried to take a pic but my batteries were dead.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks absolutely delicious.Plllllllllllllease,go very lightly wid da yallar stuff


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

flathead said:


> Looks absolutely delicious.Plllllllllllllease,go very lightly wid da yallar stuff


Actually I did not sauce anything I ate. The sandwich pic was someone else's plate. My ribs were dry rubbed. The racks in the pic were for my wife and my son.
Thanks for the comments!


----------

